# An oldie but a goodie



## redryder

*Ya know what I like about this review* is that it was done by someone who actually has used the product a "bunch" and I mean a WHOLE bunch. Just the worst reviews are those when we find out someone has received thier new tool within hours, opened the box and proceeds to tell us about the "fit and finish". They can't tell you if the tool will last or what if any "downsides" there might be with the purchase but they can tell you how pretty it is.

I have an old Craftsman miter saw I bought 15 years ago that I use almost daily and is going strong. So I get what you are saying.

Nice review…..........................


----------



## DIYaholic

Great review Matt!
I echo what Mike said!!!

I'm just surprised that you were able to remember all that information!!! ;^)


----------



## ssnvet

Ya Mike, it's kind of dorkey posting a review on a 17 year old tool that's of an outdated design. but I've seen some old tool reviews on here and though, if I ever see one of those on CL, I'll know it's a solid machine.

When you use a tool like this over a long period of time, it kind of becomes like an old friend.

Harbor Freight has their 12" SCMS for sale this week for $139 and I've heard these are actually pretty good saws. Not quite in the same league as the DeWalts and certainly not the German saws like the Metabo. But this Milwaukee is meeting 99% of my needs, so I'll keep her around for another decade or so :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Randy,

I can tell you who I sat next to in 1st grade…. just don't expect me to remember your name 2 minutes after being introduced and shaking hands.

My wife thinks it's a long term loss of short term memory from smoking too much hooch in my teens :^o

I think it's because I'm a turbo visual learner and once I see something in a picture or have to write it down and read it, then it's sticks for good.


----------



## ward63

Great review!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wbrisett

If memory serves me right, this saw was also still being built in the US at the time. I think I have some of the last tools Milwaukee made here in the States before moving production around the globe… and of course now it's all made in China.


----------



## TheDane

This saw was built in the days when quality still meant something. Too bad Milwaukee, B&D, and others have gone the rice-a-roni route.


----------



## Andy06612

Man, thanks for the review! I see one down the road, on a shop made, well built cart with " dust collecter" (vacuum) for 275… any advice on what to look out for?


----------



## ssnvet

> Man, thanks for the review! I see one down the road, on a shop made, well built cart with " dust collecter" (vacuum) for 275… any advice on what to look out for?
> - Andy06612


I replaced the trigger switch…. part was something like $10 off e-replacementparts.com You can still get most of the parts for it.

$275 seems high to me, but I haven't seen the cart and "dust collector" (shop vac?). Make the guy and offer.

I posted this review 7 years ago and I'm still using the saw…. (just used it last night in fact). I built a "COVID garage" last year and worked this saw hard. Still keeps thumping along.

Good luck


----------

